# Pleasant surprise



## Woodworking Vet (Mar 18, 2018)

I woke up this morning and tripped over this, sitting on the floor at the end of my bed. I need birthdays more often (or maybe not).

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 15 | +Karma 1


----------



## Smitty (Mar 18, 2018)

Happy Birthday. Enjoy.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Mar 18, 2018)

Very cool, Happy Birthday David! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 18, 2018)

happy birthday

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Mar 18, 2018)

Happy birthday

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 18, 2018)

Way cool. Let us know how it performs for you. I've been thinking about an electric of some sort to use inside the shop.....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 18, 2018)

Happy Birthday! You earned it! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 18, 2018)

Happy Birthday!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Woodworking Vet (Mar 18, 2018)

Wow!!! This saw just rocks! The battery only had one bar out of five I think, took only 30 minutes to charge. Went out and cut down a fairly large dead maple tree, limbed it and cut the limbs into 20" logs. And I still have 5/5 bars on the battery. Lots of power, cut like butter. Of course having a new chainsaw blade doesn't hurt either. My other chainsaws might not see much use, this will come in handy for processing logs and most importantly using in the shop. I used my gas one in the shop a few days ago, not one of my brightest moments. Took a day to clear out the fumes, maybe my complaining and spending all day in the house prompted this gift. The echo was one of the highest rated cordless chainsaws and I can see why. It just rocks!!!

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 4


----------



## NYWoodturner (Mar 18, 2018)

Happy Birthday David. That’s a helluva nice way to start the day! Enjoy!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Mar 18, 2018)

Happy birthday!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Mar 18, 2018)

Hope your day held well...A birthday wish to you...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## CWS (Mar 18, 2018)

Schroedc said:


> Way cool. Let us know how it performs for you. I've been thinking about an electric of some sort to use inside the shop.....


I would be interested in knowing how it preforms. happy birthday

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Spinartist (Mar 18, 2018)




----------



## barry richardson (Mar 18, 2018)

Looks great! I have an echo weed eater and leaf blower with that battery system, wasn't aware they made a chainsaw, might have to check it out....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Woodworking Vet (Mar 18, 2018)

Spinartist said:


> View attachment 143805



That is WAY too many candles! Being diabetic (diet controlled) there will be no cake and ice cream for me.... but I did have a sugar free popcicle


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 18, 2018)

HAPPY BIRFDAY!!!!! Echo makes great products.


----------



## Woodworking Vet (Mar 18, 2018)

This is my first Echo product and I'm really impressed. I was noticing this afternoon that a battery by itself costs $169, but a reconditioned weed trimmer with battery is $189. Hmmmmm

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Graybeard (Mar 19, 2018)

That looks really useful. Be nice not to have to worry about a cord. Happy birthday.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Mar 19, 2018)

Happy Birthday hope it is a good one . Glad to hear that it performs well.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Woodworking Vet (Mar 19, 2018)

Okay, here's an update on this cordless chainsaw. The tree cutters came today and felled five huge pine trees. After they left I went to work limbing the trees. I was able to limb four trees on a single charge, my friends that were helping were really impressed. It took 40 minutes to recharge the battery before I could limb the fifth tree. Then I went to work bucking the tree. I was able to cut 14 logs in an 18" diameter log before the battery went dead. And it cut fast, lots of torque. Its not a chainsaw for bucking trees but for use in the shop rounding bowl blanks or processing found wood its going to be awesome. I know I can't use expletives but this *(#$ rocks!!!

Oh yeah, I also got a piece of yard art out of one of the trees

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 19, 2018)

That is hilarious!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Woodworking Vet (Mar 19, 2018)

My cousin was getting ready to cut it up when I jumped in to stop him. There was no way this piece was going to go to the firewood stack!


----------



## cgseymour (Apr 29, 2018)

Ha ha. Great save
Happy belated birthday.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

